# FTP Site to CMS



## Stella99 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,

I have website that has been hosted in the internet.

My website was build using FTP Site. 

I understand if I need to transfer my website to Drupal CMS, I have to redesign the website. But, how about the hosting part ?

Thanks 

Regards,
Stella


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Stella99,

The issue is going to come down to what does your host support. If it's a free host, they probably won't support enough to run Drupal. Your best bet is to get with your host and ask them what CMS' they are capable of supporting. They will likely have 2-3 that is their preference. Some hosts even have automated installation systems set-up so that you don't have to do it.

Really, you need to talk with your host to to learn what they will allow you to do, then research CMS' based upon the limitations of the host.

I hope this helps. ^^


----------

